# Derby in Java 6 direkt integriert? Wie nutzt man das?



## horst-olaf (14. Okt 2008)

Hi Leute.

Angeblich soll ja ab Java 6 ein Datenbanksystem direkt in Java integriert sein. Kennt jemand vielleicht ein Turtorial, welches beschreibt, wie man die nötigen Bibliotheken in sein Programm importiert und anschließend eine Datenbank öffnet? Ich hab noch nie etwas derartiges gefunden.

Ich habe bis jetzt nur Texte gefunden, die sich auf Derby beziehen. Das muss aber erst heruntergeladen und installiert werden. Außerdem muss zusätzlich noch der Classpath angepasst werden. Derartige Aktion sind für den 0815 Nutzer viel zu aufwändig. Gibt es auch eine Möglichkeit, Derby/JavaDB direkt in sein Programm zu integrieren? Ohne, daß noch irgendwelche zusätzlichen Aktionen ausgeführt werden müssen?

Wäre echt super, wenn mir hier jemand weiterhelfen könnte. Ich bin nämlich schon lange auf erfolgloser Suche.

gruß, horst-olaf


----------



## tfa (15. Okt 2008)

> Angeblich soll ja ab Java 6 ein Datenbanksystem direkt in Java integriert sein.


Wer sagt sowas? Ab Java 6 wird Derby mit dem JDK ausgeliefert. "Direkt integriert" ist da nichts.



> Kennt jemand vielleicht ein Turtorial, welches beschreibt, wie man die nötigen Bibliotheken in sein Programm importiert und anschließend eine Datenbank öffnet? Ich hab noch nie etwas derartiges gefunden.


Derby hat eine sehr gute, umfangreiche Dokumentation.



> Ich habe bis jetzt nur Texte gefunden, die sich auf Derby beziehen. Das muss aber erst heruntergeladen und installiert werden. Außerdem muss zusätzlich noch der Classpath angepasst werden. Derartige Aktion sind für den 0815 Nutzer viel zu aufwändig. Gibt es auch eine Möglichkeit, Derby/JavaDB direkt in sein Programm zu integrieren? Ohne, daß noch irgendwelche zusätzlichen Aktionen ausgeführt werden müssen?


Im Grunde ist Derby eine JAR-Datei, die mit dem JDK ausgeliefert wird. Wenn du sie in deinem Programm benutzen möchtest, muss sie im Classpath liegen wie jede andere Library auch. Diese Konfiguration macht aber nicht der Nutzer, sondern der Entwickler der Software.


----------



## Guest (16. Okt 2008)

> Wer sagt sowas? Ab Java 6 wird Derby mit dem JDK ausgeliefert. "Direkt integriert" ist da nichts.


Ja ok. Aber wie kann ich denn am besten darauf zugreifen? Gibt es da eine bestimmte import Anweisung, oder geht das irgendwie anderweitig?



> Derby hat eine sehr gute, umfangreiche Dokumentation.


Hmm sorry, da hab ich mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt. Ich hatte eigentlich einen anderen Thementitel, welcher von Spamschutz nicht akzeptiert wurde. 
Ursprünglich war der Thementitel: "HILFE!!11111 JavaDB!!! WICHTIG!!!1"

Derby muss man ja immer erst manuell runterladen, installieren, den Classpath anpassen und diverse Umgebungsvariablen setzen um es nutzen zu können. Ich dachte, daß diese Arbeit entfällt, wenn JavaDB direkt mit dem JDK ausgeliefert wird und es einen einfacheren, schnelleren Weg gibt (z.B. mit einer import Anweisung, siehe oben).


----------



## HoaX (17. Okt 2008)

du musst nirgendwo umgebungsvariablen setzen, wenn du eine normale anwendung als jar machst kommt der pfad zur lib einfach mit ins manifest und fertig. dann musst du den treiber nur mit deinem programm mitliefern und fertig.

beispiele wie man derby verwendet stehn in der doku bzw im quick start mehr als genug

und ganz ehrlich, wäre der titel des threads "HILFE!!11111 JavaDB!!! WICHTIG!!!1" gewesen hätte ich, und manch anderer sicher auch, nichtmal dran gedacht rein zu schauen.


----------

